# Imperial Smiths



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Its not about the money, its not how much is worth, with me as with many others on the forum it's about do we like it.

I got the watch as another project, as people who read my posting,I do get a kick out of bringing back the dead.

The picture does not show how bad the case is.










This latest one was a little too far gone as the movement was missing a few parts & the case was in such poor condition,

if you had the intention of making money on it, it just would not be a good one to do.

the gold plate had been rubbed off to the point where there was less than half of it left and it was ready for the bin.

I had started the rebuild and the after a lot of work was a runner, So I decided to have the case replated, and its not cheap.

so this week after a two month waiting, yes really two months of waiting,Having done nickle plating my self I know its a half hour job from start to finish, and thats after i had done all the hard work for them dressing the case so they would 'nt have to spend any time on it.










Any way its now done and its another one I'm going to wear.

I have taken a few pics before & after, not a bad looking watch










.........


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I had my 1954 Smiths A404 replated in chrome - I think it was an improvement










Before & after shots

Cheers


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

They both look great. My freshly serviced with new balance staff dennison cased version says hi...) great watches.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

The smiths delux nice job, I have almost the same watch, its a everest almost th same as yur to look at, I even have it on the same strap.

It just makes such a difference repatng the case, a friend of mine had a leonadas chrono replated but the could not do the pushers for him so I made a few calls & had them rhodium plated for him, you would never know the difference.


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

very nice job


----------

